# Driftwood dietrus



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey people,
I recently re-added a load of driftwood to my tank and soon realized what I had forgotten- that driftwood-y tanks are dietrius-y tanks. Just a day or two after Pythoning, the pile of brown "stuff" reappears in a certain area of the tank (due to my particular water flow). There are always specks in the water, and plants have brown "driftwood dust" on them. I'd forgotten how clean it all looked when it was wood-less. It's a 72G with a big ol' Eheim on it and I do 30% water changes weekly. Lately I've been dragging out the System One mid-week....

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Perhaps you're using the wrong type of wood. I have had driftwood in my tanks for years and never encountered the problem you have. I usually find my own in local lakes and rivers.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I got it from Tom Barr....it smells like cedar and is a dark reddish-brown. Other than the "dirt" I really like it- and so do the plecos & shrimp.


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't have any from Tom Barr, but I get the same thing. I have cork bark on the back wall as well as African wood. I'm sure that helps.


----------



## Roger Miller (Jun 19, 2004)

vancat said:


> I really like it- and so do the plecos & shrimp.


Your plecos may be the source of the detritus. Many of them rasp on wood and the fibers end up in their feces. Over time they can whittle the wood down to nothing.

Roger Miller


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I agree with Roger as to the possible cause. I too have cedar and, probably from the same place Tom got his, and have no problems. Nor do I have plecos.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

You know, you are probably absolutely right!!! All I have to do now is catch them....

Thanks, guys.
penny


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Penny,

Did you recently put it in the tank? New "wild caught" wood tends to lose its soft outer portions when it gets waterlogged. Plecos often help that along which is probably why Bert hasn't seen much of it. It's actually a good thing that this is happening to your wood, it'll make it more durable and less polluting over time. 

I would urge a little patience with both the wood and fish. If you can, take the wood out and give it a good twice over with a hard plastic bristled scrub brush, that'll scour away some of that soft wood. If it continues to the point where you can absolutely no longer stand it, well LFS are always willing to take back healthy plecos.  Farlowella species fish are a great substitute for the larger plecos in planted tanks. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Yes, I redently did put it in (a few months ago). I really don't want to take the wood out (to scrub it)- I've got apistos sitting on eggs in the tangle of branches somewhere...and it took me forever to get it all wedged just right so it wouldn't float up.

I think I have a friend who will take the plecos for his algae-growing non-planted tank. Actually- they are kind of pesky anyways, sometimes chewing on plants and pestering the mama apistos & fry. You guys just gave me another good reason to give them away! 

I really appreciate the comments and I think everybody is right on. I will be patient, and also try to relocate the plecos. I see a clean tank in my future.....!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Let us know what happens.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Will do!
penny


----------

